# Calamity James



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

WTF did they play him in goal (well at all really) - and the only goal from Wes Brown, a right back. Great delivery from Beckham though. What were the strikers there for ?

Then he got totally out of position and was grinning. W4nker.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Learned my lesson do not watch it anymore. Overpaid tossers Glad its on Sultana


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I just dont get it either. We know all about James, decent keeper, great shot stopper at times but very accident prone. I mean what was all that rushing out of his area about? And then as you say, has the cheek to smile about it!

But in all honesty, the entire defence was a shambles all night long. Ashley Cole had about his worst game ever in an England shirt too.

Its just the same old same old with England. Boooooorrrrriiiiiing!


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

So CAMV6 - name your starting eleven !!!!
I see what you say and agree to some extend - BUT - who would you pick. Dont forget that these guys dont get much time training as a squad! The best playes in the country does not mean the best national team. There is some logic picking the likes of brown and ferdinand as they play together and train together. The problem is Gerrard & Lampard - two exceptional club players but not two great national team players. Same could be said about terry alongside rio! Is it a case of too many ego's?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

The England dilemma, players paid more than they are worth believing they are better than they are.
When there's no pay cheque attached to it they are not that arsed!

Lets hope Capello gets more original than that as it seems to be a very Mclaren team at the mo


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I listened to the post-match analysis on the way back from the game and someone made the point that if Cappello wanted to see that team in action, he could have just borrowed McClaren's videos.


----------

